# Camper / Pop-Up Trailer



## Scott (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone here camp with pop-up trailers? I am not much of a camper, but my two boys are in cub scouts and love camping, so we expect that, d.v., there will likely be a lot of campouts in the future. We are considering getting an inexpensive used pop-up trailer of some sort. Looking for any advice. Thanks!


----------



## Augusta (Oct 30, 2007)

We are considering one of these for next summer also.


----------



## Scott (Oct 31, 2007)

Are you going to get one with a built in X-Box? 

I found this ABCs of Pop-Up Trailers useful. I am also checking out a couple of books from the library. I will let you know if they are any good.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 31, 2007)

We really like ours for various reasons:

1. Sleeping off of the ground. We are in our 40s now and have paid our dues, thank you very much!

2. Sturdier in storms than a tent. We've rarely camped when it hasn't stormed one of the nights!

3. It's nicer to hang out in during rainy trips than a tent.

My husband found a demo model that was for sale at a dealership. It was used, but not _used_.

Happy decision-making!


----------



## Augusta (Oct 31, 2007)

Scott said:


> Are you going to get one with a built in X-Box?
> 
> I found this ABCs of Pop-Up Trailers useful. I am also checking out a couple of books from the library. I will let you know if they are any good.



 That wouldn't be true camping though. We want a camper but we are still going to rough it a little.


----------



## Scott (Nov 2, 2007)

Augusta said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to get one with a built in X-Box?
> ...



So, you are just going to bring the Nintendo DS Lites?


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 2, 2007)

Carolyn said:


> We really like ours for various reasons:
> 
> 1. Sleeping off of the ground. We are in our 40s now and have paid our dues, thank you very much!
> 
> ...



AWWW come on Carolyn! Where is your sense of adventure? After our first night in a tent I drove 30 miles into town to buy an blow up mattress.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2007)

The Post Where I Rationalize Our Wimping Out On Tents

First of all, I was a Girl Scout for years. When my husband and I were married I told him I was done with the "dig the latrine and lash your own toilet seat" thing.

Second, our first camping trip with the boys included tornadoes going over on Friday, then Saturday night. On Friday my husband drove into Stillwater with the boys to get a better rain fly while I bailed out the tent. Then next night when the sirens went off, I dug a quick trench to channel more water away from the tent. Success! (Later people asked why we didn't give up and go home. It never entered our minds!)

Third, the camping trip finally occurred where I hit the wall. We had two nights of constant rain and wind. The fly slammed onto the tent all night, two nights straight. I issued the "I've had it with camping" decree. That's when my husband dug around and found the deal on the pop-up.

Fourth, I love cheesy lights. The awning on our pop-up looks unbelievably tacky when I'm done with it. A friend even gave us a pink flamingo tube light decoration to stand in front of it. She said it couldn't make our site look any worse! Yes, my husband and our sons are saints - or they're just numb to it!

Wow, it's November-with-a-vengeance starting this week and you made me all nostalgic for camping! Maybe I'll dig out a string of fruit lights and hang them across the window in my study!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 2, 2007)

I went across country (US) in a pop-up when I was a kid about 25 years ago. It was more comfortable and convenient than a tent. I don't remember the sleeping necessarily being without problems in a strong rainstorm, though. You are still in a tent-like situation, just off the ground. I would say that if you are going to use it a lot and going to travel a bit, it would be a good investment. If you are just looking for something to go camping every once in a blue moon, suck it up and buy a big tent. If it gets too wet in the rain, sleep in the minivan! (if you have one)


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 2, 2007)

Carolyn, I hope you know I was teasing you a bit. We will most likely be looking into a pop-up in the next few years (once our youngest outgrows the love of tents). 

On one of our tenting trips, a year ago, we were camping on the beach and got caught in the beginnings of a hurricane. Taking a tent down in rain, wind and stinging sand is no fun. So I do know how you feel. 

JBaldwin


----------

